# Dust Collection.



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

The wisdom of even mentioning this is debatable, but there are a LOT of conflicting opinions about what works best for dust collection. I found a good writeup with tables that help explain dust collection capacity needs. Sort of...

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodwor...dust-collection/figure-dust-collection-needs/

Of course if their tables are to be believed, since my largest built in port is 2.5" (Planer, Table Saw, Band Saw, Router Table fence, Miter Saw) and what's left that has dust collection is 1.25", I should not be overtaxing my shop vac based dust collection. With a clean filter I agree. 

And I think no matter what camp you are in, Full on Cyclone, Full Dust Collector with separate cyclone, Full Dust collector, Shop Vac with Cyclone, straight shop vac, whatever, I think everyone can agree some level of dust collection is FAR superior to none. And all but the most ardent supporters of their dust collection method will tell you dust collection alone is not enough, but some sort of air filtration / purification is in order as well.

From what I have been able to read up on, it looks like sizing above what you need / can use is just as bad as under sizing the system as well. 

Oh well... Windows vs. Linux, Chevy vs. Ford, Democrat vs. Republican, some disagreements I guess are meant to stay around...


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Personally, I don't think dust collection needs to be all that difficult, it's really not that hard to figure out if your a one man shop. Like most things, a little common sense goes along ways. I notice you forgot to mention a GOOD dust mask, which is probably the most important thing to have.


----------



## Mr.Chips (Nov 3, 2008)

*Cyclone Dust Collection System*

Here is an excellent dust collection system. It is quite lengthy, especially read about the health concerns.

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm

Hager


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Bill's page is excellent material, and enough to give your garden variety PhD sleepless nights... But if you can muddle through it, you can garner some real gems of information!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Mr.Chips said:


> Here is an excellent dust collection system. It is quite lengthy, especially read about the health concerns.
> 
> http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm
> 
> Hager


Thanks for the link and I don't mean for this to sound bad. Bill Pentz has been quoted so many times on here and other places web wide it makes me wonder if there is anything else out there. :laughing: I was just reading it the other day while planning changes in my system.


----------

